# Disconnecting a flojet - am I missing something?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I connected up a pitcher rinser today to my flojet (and machine, using a T connection to have both set-up + an accumulator). In the process enjoyed getting blasted in the face a couple of times by water whilst releasing the push fit fittings (which are a right git to release sometimes as well).

I can't help but feel I'm probably missing something (aside from for the final time of disconnecting I wrapped it in a towel and that meant I didn't take another one in the face. . . ).

I know the wand is easy enough to disconnect if you're going to be moving things, but once the water supply to machine and rinser is under pressure, is their a simple way to release that prior to trying to disconnect them from each other?

Hopefully this makes sense and even though I'll feel foolish if I'm missing a simple trick, it would be helpful to know :-D.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Turn the Flojet off and then give the pitcher rinser a skoosh - that'll take some of the residual pressure out the system. You can also pull the output side out the Flojet first and that will kill the pressure making it easier to undo the fittings.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

But it is quite a wet process


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Turn the Flojet off and then give the pitcher rinser a skoosh - that'll take some of the residual pressure out the system. You can also pull the output side out the Flojet first and that will kill the pressure making it easier to undo the fittings.


Thanks for both tips! Up until doing it today the rinser wasn't there - I did think after I'd posted that it might help to do that now.

I'm just pleased you didn't say - why didn't you press the release button in X place


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I did think about putting another T with a tap on (that would only be used to release the pressure) as sometimes I didn't use the rinser and there wasn't an easy way to release it but never got round to it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you can, put a stop valve on the output so you don't have to deal with all that wet mess.

I went to the hassle of putting a stop both before and after filter in the shop and it's saved getting soaked a fair few times.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think I can - this could be a very helpful idea indeed! Thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Always a good idea to fit inline shut-off valves "everywhere".


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks chaps - for some reason that hadn't occurred to me before about shut off valves! I think I'll be trying that next week when I've got a bit of time, it would make the moving of it all significantly easier as well.


----------

